
Imaginary News - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/157358914491/imaginary-news
======
marssaxman
"Many of us saw Trump talking the way he normally does, and saying the things
he normally says. Other people saw a raving lunatic, melting down."

I didn't watch the press conference, but I read a bit of the transcript, and
it sure does sound like "Trump talking the way he normally does" \- which is
to say that it's such a rambling, incoherent mess it could serve as an amusing
example of bad machine-translation output. Nobody is hallucinating here; Trump
just comes off like a raving lunatic most of the time, if you're used to
hearing people speak in complete sentences which connect one idea to another.

